# Kings Pick Francisco Garcia



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings pick Francisco Garcia at 23 overall.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wooo, hes our guy at the 2, Great Passer, great shooter that can attack the rim, he knows how to play D too, im very happy....


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm happy too. I think this guy will be a player.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Im glad the Kings selected Francisco, as mentioned before hes a great shooter, good defender and a solid passer. As a King he will fit great in our system running off screens getting open looks but my main concern is his atheletic ability. This also creates a problem for the Kings considering that we now have 3 shooting guards.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is worth a look at this spot. He could be a very solid NBA 2 if all goes well.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Definitely. I like this kid. He can shoot the rock, handle the ball, play some tough D. He's a good all-around player and an excellent shooter. I thought the Nuggets would have taken him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Does this mean Kev Martin is scrap?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Does this mean Kev Martin is scrap?


I think he will get 10min a game, Cisco has more of developed skill set that will help us right away, giving him the edge over Kmart.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Does this mean Kev Martin is scrap?


No Kevin has been working hard, i hear he has added wieght is and tearing the summer league up..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> No Kevin has been working hard, i hear he has added wieght is and tearing the summer league up..


Yeah me too I read that he scored 53pts in one game and that hes avg the most points in the summer leauge.


----------



## baller_fan (Jun 25, 2005)

:bsmile: :bsmile: Im glad they picked Francico Garcia i watched him both years while he played for the Louisville Cardinals. Hes a great all around player, he knows what hes doing and he has a head on his shoulders. Liked during his freshmen year when his brother died he went out the next night and played the best he could and dedicated it to his brother. But really I cant wait to watch him play next season. :bsmile:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

baller_fan said:


> :bsmile: :bsmile: Im glad they picked Francico Garcia i watched him both years while he played for the Louisville Cardinals. Hes a great all around player, he knows what hes doing and he has a head on his shoulders. Liked during his freshmen year when his brother died he went out the next night and played the best he could and dedicated it to his brother. But really I cant wait to watch him play next season. :bsmile:


It should be really fun to watch Peja, Cisco and Bibby shooting the lights out next season. BTW welcome to the board.


----------

